# feeding stray cat..big problem now!



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

i have been feeding a stray cat which she had few kittens 2 months ago( two are missing and one is growing up) for the last few months. the nites that have been real cold i let her come in my garage ( just leave it alittle open). well... now i got a problem..they are about 6 other cats roaming around my place begging for food!! i am not sure if they are stray or not, i have never seen them before till recently! so i am not sure what to do.
i take my cats out for a walk couple of times a day and now couple of them are getting agressive toward my cats and they are trying to attack my cats!!
i guess as much as i like to keep the kitties belly full i might have to quit putting food out, i am pretty sure my neighbors in my townhome complex will start noticing something is up! 
any suggestion?
i am just so amazed how many stray or lose cats by owners out there!! i moved here 8 months ago and told myself please god no stray cats please.. well my prayers weren't answered!!:smile:


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, I'm not sure what to say. It's a hard situation. It's obvious that they're getting aggressive because of the food source. They likely see your kitties as food competition and of course, they're also likely un-altered so that would make them more territorial. 

I suppose if it were me, I would put my kitties first. As sad as it is, you might have to stop feeding them so they'll go elsewhere for food. Then you can walk your pets in peace.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

Alpaca said:


> Wow, I'm not sure what to say. It's a hard situation. It's obvious that they're getting aggressive because of the food source. They likely see your kitties as food competition and of course, they're also likely un-altered so that would make them more territorial.
> 
> I suppose if it were me, I would put my kitties first. As sad as it is, you might have to stop feeding them so they'll go elsewhere for food. Then you can walk your pets in peace.


 
thanks for advice! all of them they don't look skinny so hopefully they belong to someones or other people can give them food! the one that i have been helping originally i am sure she is stray and i am going to continue feeding her and her kitten, they get along with my cats when i am walking my cats outside.
if i see them i leave enough food for them so they can eat it all and it won't be any leftover! i would not leave anyfood out anymore!
i just hate it but i can't be the savior of the all pets population!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Actually, that is what I probably would end up doing too.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

Presto said:


> It would be totally inhumane to stop feeding them. They would go somewhere else and starve, reproducing until they died.
> 
> You need to get in touch with a rescue group or shelter and ask to borrow a humane cage-trap (most people call them Have-a-Harts, but that's actually a brand name, and there are other, better models available), catch the cats, and bring them to a shelter, if you are unwilling to have them spayed/neutered and to continue to feed them. To be successful in trapping them, you must keep feeding them (and please provide them with fresh water) so that they will continue to visit you.
> 
> ...


beleive me i like to help as much.. none of these cats are sociable and you can't even get close to them. putting trap and rescued them and take them to no kill shelter ( they are full and don't take animals) what then? no one wants them because they are not socials with human. 
let them stay in the cage forever and feed them? would that be quality of life? it is sad situation !


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I totally agree... living in a cage is horrible. I would actually rather humanely euthanize a cat, than ever make them suffer that situation for the rest of their lives.

As Presto said, post fliers around and tell the neighborhood what you're doing. Then with the cats you trap that don't have owners, get them fixed and release them back to wherever you found them. At least that way they won't be making MORE cats in the future.
Be sure to know your city's laws, however. My city doesn't "recognize" TNR, and if I went around telling just anybody what I was doing, I would be turned in for "owning" too many cats. It's considered owning if you're feeding/caring for a cat (whether they're really yours or not). Luckily, I live out in the country/rural area, and my 2 neighbors who's yards the cats also go in, don't mind having them there. In fact, they feed them table scraps... so I'm safe with the whole issue of being cited/fined for "owning" 9 cats!

Most TNR programs will let you get the cats fixed for a discounted rate, usually under $50. I got to do mine free, because I'm low income. Do an online search for Trap Neuter Return/feral groups in your area that can help you with the whole thing.


----------

